# Headache and need a back alignment!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap Batman, I got a 35 Whelen barrel from Chase and topped her w/ a Vortex Hog Hunter 3x12x56 (30 mm) scope....Just sent 5 rounds down the pipe!!! It's a mule, worse then my 300 WM!!! I didn't tighten the scope down enough either and the scope slid a little so after 5 shots (200 grain Fusions), I'm done fer today! I have a 35 REM and figured it was close to it, noooooo way! Not to mention it melted through my 3/8 AR500 silhouette target!!! 

I'll torque her down and sight her in another day!!!:thumbsup: I LIKE IT THOUGH!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing is a hammer!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, now I figured why the scope was knocked off.....











The front one cracked completely, the back one has a small hairline crack!!! 1st time this has ever happened to me.... They are Leopold rings too.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope, never seen that. But I can imagine you may have a little blue in the shoulder.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Them .35 whelens are nasty, bought me and the wife 2 a couple years ago, shot mine twice and brought em back and got .444 Marlins. Sucker was WAY worse than my .300wm or synthetic stocked 7mm mag


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

How tight did you tighten them things? lol But I can see why the recoil is worse than your 300 WM. Took at the comb on the stock vs a regular stock. That's just asking to take a beating. Are you going to shoot something with it this year?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> How tight did you tighten them things? lol But I can see why the recoil is worse than your 300 WM. Took at the comb on the stock vs a regular stock. That's just asking to take a beating. Are you going to shoot something with it this year?


I actually didn't think I tightened em enough. I sent a message to Leopold and will wait to hear from em. I love a mule kicking me so punishment is OK fer now. Let me get a few more years on me then I'll maybe go to a 223! Hahahah. I always plan on killing something with my firearms but unfortunately the critters don't cooperate!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sissy!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I might have to find me one now. It's like wasabi, kinda addictive.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll give an A+++ to Leopold fer customer service!!!! I emailed them yesterday about 1600 and when I checked my email this morning, I had a reply wanting my address and make/model rings so they could ship out what I needed!!! AWESOME! Now when I get em, I can bruise up my shoulder again!!! hahaha 

Hey Jon, come over and we'll talk chickens and you can sight the beast in!!! We'll see who the sissy is.....hahaha


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I had no idea a .35 Whelen kicks like that.
Leupold is a top notch company. I own several of their scopes and binos.
They could give other companies lessons on customer service. I'm a fan.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I had no idea a .35 Whelen kicks like that.
> Leupold is a top notch company. I own several of their scopes and binos.
> They could give other companies lessons on customer service. I'm a fan.


When I get the parts back and get her put back together, grab a few guns and come on out and we'll shoot!!! You can experience it!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Hey Jon, come over and we'll talk chickens and you can sight the beast in!!! We'll see who the sissy is.....hahaha


You got my number. Give me a shout and I'll take that challenge!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> You got my number. Give me a shout and I'll take that challenge!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I be there as well. May I can bring my muzzeloader haha. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

